# For anyone Lahaina bound...



## GaryDouglas (May 12, 2018)

http://www.mauinews.com/news/local-news/2018/05/more-pieces-of-lahaina-bypass-completed/

http://www.lahainabypass1b-2.com/project-details.php


----------



## GregT (May 13, 2018)

That’s good news but I can’t tell if the bypass is complete yet?   I hope someone visits soon and can report on the experience?  Thanks for posting this!

Best,

Greg


----------



## mjm1 (May 13, 2018)

Yes, good news indeed. It sounds like it is open, but they still have some minor work to complete. As Greg mentioned, it is hard to tell for sure. It will be nice to have that route available to us trying to get up to Kaanapali and points beyond.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## DaveNV (May 13, 2018)

I'll be there Saturday.  What exactly do you want to know?

Dave


----------



## SandyPGravel (May 14, 2018)

I was there on April 23 when part of the bypass traffic pattern was altered.  (Was worried about it because we had to be somewhere early that morning, worked fine for us.  Traffic into Lahaina from central Maui was backed up big time.) It was busy the first day or two, but they must have gotten the kinks worked out because the traffic flowed pretty well after that.  (I freely admit I am not an expert on the area.)  We ended up using the bypass to avoid the traffic in Lahaina, that was nice.


----------



## GregT (May 14, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I'll be there Saturday.  What exactly do you want to know?
> 
> Dave


First of all - I’m jealous you will be in Maui Saturday - enjoy it!!

Can you just report back if it functions as it appears - such as, you take the bypass road and pass all of Lahaina, rejoining Honoapiilani, or are redirected back down to Honoapiilani somewhere in Lahaina (ie, you only bypass part of Lahaina, not all of Lahaina). 

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## DaveNV (May 14, 2018)

GregT said:


> First of all - I’m jealous you will be in Maui Saturday - enjoy it!!
> 
> Can you just report back if it functions as it appears - such as, you take the bypass road and pass all of Lahaina, rejoining Honoapiilani, or are redirected back down to Honoapiilani somewhere in Lahaina (ie, you only bypass part of Lahaina, not all of Lahaina).
> 
> ...




Happy to do it.  

Dave


----------



## JIMinNC (May 14, 2018)

GregT said:


> First of all - I’m jealous you will be in Maui Saturday - enjoy it!!
> 
> Can you just report back if it functions as it appears - such as, you take the bypass road and pass all of Lahaina, rejoining Honoapiilani, or are redirected back down to Honoapiilani somewhere in Lahaina (ie, you only bypass part of Lahaina, not all of Lahaina).
> 
> ...




The way I read the article, and looking at the maps (and Google maps), it looks like you enter the bypass well south of Lahaina, and then it empties out back onto Honoapiilani Highway right at Lahaina Cannery Mall/Safeway/Longs Drug/Old Lahaina Luau area. That's my read, but it will be nice to get independent confirmation.


----------



## NTP66 (May 17, 2018)

According to the TA forums, the bypass has been open, and it's just the connectors that are still being opened (like this newest one). I'm interested to see how the drive is next month using the bypass (Google Maps route).


----------



## bobpark56 (May 18, 2018)

Garmin users should be aware that Garmin is not aware of all this...at least our last update was not when we arrived a week ago. So scout this route out well on Google maps before you attempt to drive it.


----------



## DaveNV (May 20, 2018)

Ok, I'll confirm this tomorrow, but I think we did what you're describing.  We were on Highway 30 heading toward Lahaina, and then without turning, we were on a fairly stark road higher up the hill from what I remember driving last time.  There were no signs saying it was putting us on a bypass road.  The road I remembered from several years ago when I was here was winding along the coastline, and had a number of turnouts for businesses closer to the water.  Today, I saw none of that, none of Lahaina, but then that stark road I was on kind of ended, and it took us down the hill and reconnected with Honoapiilani along the coast.  There were no road markers along that stark road indicating what it was, but I'm thinking it had to be Highway 3000. 

Traffic was stop-and-go slow clear back to the Aquarium.  It was an hour's drive to get from there to Ka'anapali Beach Club.  The navigation on my iPhone got it all wrong, but did mention Highway 3000, which was something.

I'll be driving the same route tomorrow, and I'll watch more closely for signs, now that I know what to look for.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 20, 2018)

Driving through Lahaina today I saw a sign pointing uphill that said "Highway 3000."  I made the turn and followed it up, but it was Highway 30.  Now I'm confused on what I should be seeing.  ???

Dave


----------



## klpca (May 21, 2018)

We were there last Nov and I believe that the bypass road dumped you out by the Lahaina Gateway shopping center on Keawe St .(There is a Barnes & Noble there). You pick it up well south of Lahaina. It was helpful to use it.


----------



## hintok (May 21, 2018)

We used it last Friday, the 18th, when re returned to the airport.


----------



## DaveNV (May 21, 2018)

Ok.  Now I have information:  

Westbound on Highway 30, it puts you right into the bypass (Highway 3000) without any slowdown.  So that end of it is working fine.  If you want to get down into Lahaina town from that (east) end, the first option to turn is at Kai Hele Ku Street.  There is a stop light there, and a left turn lane.  The bypass continues west, and ends four miles further west.  It is now labeled as Highway 3000.

Eastbound, you have to turn uphill at Keawe Street to get to the Bypass, or you'll continue on Highway 30 into Lahaina.  I have not driven that far on Highway 30, so I don't know where the logical end of it is.  I'd presume it also ends at Kai Hele Ku Street.

Construction continues at assorted places along the bypass, but nothing I've seen would impede traffic.  Speeding is an issue, and today we saw a flatbed flooring truck with a full load that had tipped over on the corner westbound at the top of the hill, trying to make the turn to come down the hill from the bypass.  Lost the load all over the highway, against the guard rail, and down the hillside.  Couldn't see the condition of the cab, so hope the driver was okay.  It was obvious he'd been speeding.

I hope this helps some.  If you have specific questions, let me know and I'll try to get answers.

Dave


----------



## StevenTing (Jun 3, 2018)

I drove this route yesterday.  I didn’t realize I was in the bypass until I saw one of the mile markers with 3000 on it. I know knew what it was because of this thread.

I didn’t see any construction at all and it was a nice pace with hardly any slow down.   It dumps you right into the Cannery.

I also did my Garmin update as well and it’s not a listed road. It’s also not on Apple Maps but it is in Google Maps.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks for all of this information.  We saw signs for a bypass when we were on Maui in March, but never attempted to take the road.  We'll try it next year when we're there.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 3, 2018)

Luanne said:


> Thanks for all of this information.  We saw signs for a bypass when we were on Maui in March, but never attempted to take the road.  We'll try it next year when we're there.



Thing is, now you'll have to try NOT to take it, if you're heading westbound.  Eastbound, if you don't turn at the Cannery, you'll end up on a forced left turn up the hill to the east end of the Bypass road, where it merges into the eastbound Bypass traffic lane, and soon dumps back onto Highway 30.  This end of things is done without notice - you'll go from Highway 3000 to Highway 30 without knowing it.

Dave


----------



## NTP66 (Jun 3, 2018)

I look forward to using the new bypass in two weeks. I was playing with changing our sunset cruise with Trilogy to Maalaea, but they suggested keeping the Ka’anapali tour because of how long it was taking to get there from Lahaina. I can’t recall when that email is from, but it was within the last three months.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 3, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Thing is, now you'll have to try NOT to take it, if you're heading westbound.  Eastbound, if you don't turn at the Cannery, you'll end up on a forced left turn up the hill to the east end of the Bypass road, where it merges into the eastbound Bypass traffic lane, and soon dumps back onto Highway 30.  This end of things is done without notice - you'll go from Highway 3000 to Highway 30 without knowing it.
> 
> Dave


I'm trying to picture this in my mind.  So, if we are traveling from Kihei to Lahaina, we will kind of automatically end up on the bypass, unless we opt not to?  And does it dump you out by the Cannery, or can you get into Lahaina before that?


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 3, 2018)

Luanne said:


> I'm trying to picture this in my mind.  So, if we are traveling from Kihei to Lahaina, we will kind of automatically end up on the bypass, unless we opt not to?  And does it dump you out by the Cannery, or can you get into Lahaina before that?



It's easy.  As you come from Kihei, after Olowalu and the beach area, suddenly the road you're on is no longer Highway 30 - it's now Highway 3000.  There are several places you can turn left from the Bypass, and head down the hill into Lahaina.  The first option is at Kai Hele Ku street.  There is a stoplight and a left turn lane there.  At the west end of the Bypass, the road only turns left and goes down the hill, and ties back into Highway 30 at the stoplight by the Cannery.  It is all very easy to do, and easy to figure out.  You just need to decide which roads are which.

Google maps shows this about it for the eastern end:





What it doesn't show, for the eastern end of things heading westbound, is the road goes directly onto Highway 3000 from Highway 30.  The map would make you think you have a choice.  You don't.  As I said, you're on Highway 30, then it's suddenly Highway 3000.  if you want to get back onto Highway 30, you have to make the left turn at Kai Hele Ku street.

And this at the west end of it:





As you see, the Bypass directly routes down at Keawe Street. No choice about it.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks Dave.  Now I just have to remember this for next year.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 3, 2018)

It'll be easy once you've done it. Don't worry about it.   The hardest part is deciding where (or if) to turn to head down into Lahaina from the Bypass.

Dave


----------



## mj2vacation (Jun 6, 2018)

Apple maps has not been updated for this. It tells you to turn when there is no where to turn....


----------



## NTP66 (Jun 6, 2018)

TIL that people still use Apple Maps...


----------



## Dean (Jun 6, 2018)

NTP66 said:


> TIL that people still use Apple Maps...


The iPhone pushes you to apple maps.  You can't change the default program for maps unless you jailbreak your iPhone.  If you use chrome I think you have more options but I haven't done that.


----------



## NTP66 (Jun 6, 2018)

Yeah, it helps when you use a 3rd party e-mail client (Edison Mail in my case) and Chrome, as you can set defaults for those things. I highly recommend that route, personally.


----------



## Dean (Jun 6, 2018)

NTP66 said:


> Yeah, it helps when you use a 3rd party e-mail client (Edison Mail in my case) and Chrome, as you can set defaults for those things. I highly recommend that route, personally.


The benefit to using safari/Mail is that they sync across the platforms.  While Chrome can do this if you use everything under Google, I personally wouldn't want to give Google any more information about me than they already have.  But you still can't get Siri to use Google Maps I don't believe without going through extra steps.


----------



## SeattleAl (Jun 7, 2018)

Nothing to write home about. It's still one lane in each direction, so you can still be stuck behind some slow poke. 
After taking it once, I preferred to go back to the old road, which is much prettier, and less busy now.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jun 7, 2018)

NTP66 said:


> TIL that people still use Apple Maps...



I actually like Apple Maps as much as Google maps. While the data from Google is generally a little more current than the TomTom data Apple uses, TomTom is getting better, and the seamless integration with the rest of the Apple ecosystem makes up for the small shortcomings in the maps data for me - but that's coming from someone who is 100% vested in the Apple ecosystem in a family with five iPhones (for 4 people), three iPads, six Macs, two Apple Watches, three Apple TVs, one Apple HomePod (that our son bought for his new apartment primarily as a music speaker), and, thankfully, Apple stock to help pay for it all!


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jun 12, 2018)

I’ve taken the road 4 times over the last week, I’m now an expert!


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 12, 2018)

GaryDouglas said:


> I’ve taken the road 4 times over the last week, I’m now an expert!



Nothing to it, is there?  I used it every day we were on Maui. I drove Highway 30 through Lahaina town, too. Nice having choices.

Dave


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 13, 2018)

I hope that everyone will take the faster road from now on so we can keep enjoying the coastal route we love so much between Ka’anapali to Kihei, Waimea and beyond.

Every time we comment about it how much we like this drive and cannot believe that we are almost level with the ocean but only a few times did the road get wet when we drove it because of a higher surf.


----------

